# fish id



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

We were about 45 miles out of Freeport catching snapper and were catching a few fish that looked like a sheepshead but had round teeth.didn't get any pics but was wondering what they were?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Without pics, its tough to say. Possibly spade fish? Possibly pilot fish, but i think the pilot fish are found waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay offshore. Possibly black drum, but i wouldn't expect to find them so far out, but stranger things have happened. 

Pics man, need pics!


----------



## BIGRUSS12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Were you at a rig or fishing structure on the bottom? What depth?
How big were the fish and did it have the same markings as a sheepshead?

And round teeth? that makes me curious. Im guessing you know what sheepshead teeth look like, correct? and they were different than that?

Just trying to get some info to help you out Im very interested now.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Trigger fish?










There's some big ones out there.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

We were at a rig in about 120' of water.catching them on the bottom but they would come up in a big school.they had stripes just like a sheep or drum but their head had a little more of a downward angle.not a triggerfish though.and their teeth were all round little nubs not like a sheeps


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Definitely not a trigger I know what they are thats why I can't figure it out.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

were they angel fish


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

These fellers?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_spadefish


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> were they angel fish


X2. Good eating.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fishing at a rig in 120' of water. In schools. Coming up from the bottom. Striped like a sheepy. I'm voting on spadefish. They are easy pick'ns with a speargun, and pretty good eating. They also fight good on light tackle, but i have a tough time hooking them. I get annoyed and just go spear them.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Atlantic spadefish*

If the fish resembled the photo above, their true name is the Atlantic spadefish. They are not in the angelfish family although they are sometimes called an angelfish.

In my opinion, they taste worse than carp.

Mike


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nope.this fish looked like a snapper and sheep head got it on and had a love child.my buddy deckhands on a few big sport fishers and they don't bottom fish much but he couldn't figure out what it was either.we caught 3-4 of em before we left and they were about 5-10#s


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

probably a whitebone or red porgy


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm thinking whitebone from the pics.thanks


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whitebone porgy looks like a sheepy thats in bad need of some sunshine! lol

I'm not sure why it never occurred to me, but i just recently realized that sheepshead are just another porgy. Cousin to the red porgy, and apparently the "whitebone porgy" as well.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like porgy. Teeth rounded is definitely a bottom crustacean feeder.


----------



## DolphinExpressMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Defy sounds like a porgy, good eatin


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

DId ya eat it???


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Didn't keep em


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bermuda chub ?

awfully big for a porgy


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I'm thinking chub as well


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Chubs are solid colored though. Kinda greyish colored. They don't have sheepshead stripes at all.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Like this?

Maybe had stripes too?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

porgy


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

saltwater4life said:


> Like this?
> 
> Maybe had stripes too?


Yup...with stripes


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

The one in the picture is a white bone porgy


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

There's another fish called a black margate that has markings, sometimes striped, as well. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=black+margate&qpvt=black+margate&FORM=IGRE
Maybe get a pic next time, interesting catch anyhow.


----------



## BKB64 (Oct 25, 2009)

Bermuda Chub?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not a chub.the chubs face doesn't look down like the porgy


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

ding-a-ling said:


> There's another fish called a black margate that has markings, sometimes striped, as well. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=black+margate&qpvt=black+margate&FORM=IGRE
> Maybe get a pic next time, interesting catch anyhow.


I never gave thought to the Black Margate, but thats a good guess too. Might be. They do get some banding/marks sorta like a sheepy.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Teasing !!! LOL


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Teasing !!! LOL


The fish pic, or the avatar? lol


----------



## Jimbo100 (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe a Bermuda Chub?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Teasing !!! LOL


NEED BLOW UP OF AVATAR


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> NEED BLOW UP OF AVATAR


shhhhhh ,is a mutant :sheepy: :tongue:


----------

